# Angeleinter Wels am Rheinufer gerettet



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2021)

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2021)

"*Was haltet Ihr von der Praxis des Anleines großer Welse? Schreibt uns Eure Meinung in die Kommentare!"*

Ist das ne Fangfrage?


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Oktober 2021)

Unter aller Sau sowas..Sehr gut für unseren Ruf


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (7. Oktober 2021)

Das Ganze ist hier schon Thema: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ohne-worte.354071


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> "*Was haltet Ihr von der Praxis des Anleines großer Welse? Schreibt uns Eure Meinung in die Kommentare!"*
> 
> Ist das ne Fangfrage?


Nein Deniz,das geht nur,wenn Du den Wels schon gefangen hast................


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2021)

ähm, was mache ich  da mit Hundebesitzern? Pferden /schafen/ Ziegen/Esel


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ähm, was mache ich  da mit Hundebesitzern? Pferden /schafen/ Ziegen/Esel


Was ist das denn ,für ein Vergleich ???


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ähm, was mache ich  da mit Hundebesitzern? Pferden /schafen/ Ziegen/Esel



Hier geht es ja um Wildtiere. Etwa ein wildes Pferd oder einen Dingo würde sicherlich auch niemand irgendwo anbinden und dann behaupten, dieses mache dem Tier nichts aus. Davon einmal abgesehen sind Fische wohl generell eher weniger zur Anbindehaltung geeignet.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja um Wildtiere. Etwa ein wildes Pferd oder einen Dingo würde sicherlich auch niemand irgendwo anbinden und dann behaupten, dieses mache dem Tier nichts aus. Davon einmal abgesehen sind Fische wohl generell eher weniger zur Anbindehaltung geeignet.



Gibts dafür Test's /Berichte oder ist das Vermutung? Die Untercheidung in Wild-  und Haustiere ist dann aber schon womit begründet ? Das dich der Dingo eher in dern Arsch beißt als der Pudel ? d
Ich will damit nicht sagen , dass ich die Anleinerei als das Absolute betrachte - nur mir hat bis jetzt keiner belegt,  das der Wels davon Schaden nimmt .
Jedenfalls solange da keine Dilletanten dran rum basteln;-)) 
Und nein, ich mache das nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (7. Oktober 2021)

moin,

man könnte auch sagen, wer den gefangenen Wels an der Leine hältert ist entweder zu geizig oder zu arm, um sich die (Nachtbild-) geeignete Fotoausrüstung zuzulegen.

Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2021)

wilde Pferde werden nicht angeleint? was meinst Du, wie die zum Reiter kommen ?

"Ah meine  Zuckerschnecke, lass mich doch auf deinen Rücken klettern , nu warte doch ich bin heute nicht schnell
So?? Das kleine Sattelchen leg ich dir ganz zart auf denn Rücken , ich als Indianer sing dir ein Lied;::::


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wilde Pferde werden nicht angeleint? was meinst Du, wie die zum Reiter kommen ?


Gar nicht? Sonst wären die ja nicht wild. Wildpferde werden tatsächlich seltenst geritten - und wenn, dann ist das einfangen und einreiten ebendieser natürlich ebenso strittig. Wenn du aber mehr oder weniger wild lebende, domestizierte Pferde meinst, ist das natürlich ein Unterschied.
Mal ganz davon ab - wie soll ich mir die ganze Situation eigentlich vorstellen? Hat da ein Welsangler seinen Fang vergessen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

Zum Abrichten werden Pferde sicherlich auch einmal angebunden, ja. Aber am Ende dieser Prozedur sind es dann auch keine Wildpferde mehr. Von daher nimmt zumindest sein Wesen schon ein gewissen Schaden. Ob der Wels zum Reittier abgerichtet werden sollte, das entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zum Abrichten werden Pferde sicherlich auch einmal angebunden, ja. Aber am Ende dieser Prozedur sind es dann auch keine Wildpferde mehr. Von daher nimmt zumindest sein Wesen schon ein gewissen Schaden. Ob der Wels zum Reittier abgerichtet werden sollte, das entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.


U Boot;-)))

sorry, mir erschließt sich die Trennung in Wild und Haustier nicht, nun haben wir auch eine weitere Kategorie Halbwilde ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry, mir erschließt sich die Trennung in Wild und Haustier nicht...



Das erschließt sich Dir sicherlich, wenn Du Dir zunächst aus dem örtlichen Tierheim einen der Hunde zum Gassigehen ausleihst und tags darauf in das Wolfsgehege des nächstgelegene Wildtierparks kletterst. Ein Haustier ist zumindest für meine Begriffe ein zahmer und entfernter Verwandter seiner wildlebenden Ahnen. Es hat sich an den Menschen gewöhnt und geht gegen Futter und eventuell Streicheleinheiten eine Symbiose mit ihm ein. Etwa der Wolf hingegen frisst im ungünstigsten Fall das kleine Rotkäppchen und kac...t es den armen Eltern im Anschluss wieder in den Garten, während er sich noch die Hühner aus dem Stall besorgt.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> U Boot;-)))
> 
> sorry, mir erschließt sich die Trennung in Wild und Haustier nicht, nun haben wir auch eine weitere Kategorie Halbwilde ...


Hallo,

hat jetzt zwar nichts mit den Fall zu tun, aber die Unterscheidung ist ganz einfach: das Haustier gehört jemanden, hat also einen Eigentümer und das Wildtier nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> al ganz davon ab - wie soll ich mir die ganze Situation eigentlich vorstellen? Hat da ein Welsangler seinen Fang vergessen?


und wollte er den Wels zum Reiten abrichten?


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Oktober 2021)

unabhängig davon, ob der Wels größeren Schaden nimmt oder nicht. Es ist einfach Emphatielos so zu handeln.
So behandelt man keine Lebewesen, ob sie nun Schmerz empfinden können oder nicht


----------



## Floma (7. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Gar nicht? Sonst wären die ja nicht wild. Wildpferde werden tatsächlich seltenst geritten - und wenn, dann ist das einfangen und einreiten ebendieser natürlich ebenso strittig. Wenn du aber mehr oder weniger wild lebende, domestizierte Pferde meinst, ist das natürlich ein Unterschied.
> Mal ganz davon ab - wie soll ich mir die ganze Situation eigentlich vorstellen? Hat da ein Welsangler seinen Fang vergessen?


Ich sehe schon, hier sind gerade wenig Eltern von kleinen Kindern oder auch etwas größeren Mädchen unterwegs. Die wüssten nämlich, dass man Wildpferden eigentlich nur tief in die Augen blicken und mit sanfter Stimme "ruhig" sagen muss. Am einfachsten ist es zudem, Wildpferde ohne Sattel zu reiten.

1-2 Staffeln "Spirit" sollten reichen, um diese Wissenslücken zu schließen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

Außerdem könnte man so vieles machen und tut es, eventuell nach etwas Überlegung, dann trotzdem nicht. Wenn das mit dem Anbinden von Fischen so problemlos machbar ist, dann frage ich mich warum die Teichwirte ihre Fische noch kreuz und quer im Teich umherschwimmen lassen? Die Anbindehaltung würde das Abfischen im Herbst doch sicherlich arg erleichtern.

Fische eigens für Fotos zu hältern finde ich generell fragwürdig. Entweder man hat die Knipse für ein schnelles Foto parat oder eben nicht. Wer für die Likes im Internet bzw. für sein Ego unbedingt ein perfektes Foto braucht, der sollte in optimistischer Erwartung einfach bereits vor dem Angeln den Beleuchtungsschirm und die Hintergrunddekoration aufbauen.


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Entweder man hat die Knipse für ein schnelles Foto parat oder eben nicht. Wer für die Likes im Internet bzw. für sein Ego unbedingt ein perfektes Foto braucht, der sollte in optimistischer Erwartung einfach bereits vor dem Angeln den Beleuchtungsschirm und die Hintergrunddekoration aufbauen.


Jeder einigermaßen erfahrene Anglersmann weiß genau, dass selbst das Aufbauen des Keschers eine Erwartungshaltung symbolisiert, die von den eitlen Flussgottheiten nur mit Schmach (kleinen Fischen) oder sogar Zorn (Tüddel) bestraft wird.
Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was eine aufgebaute Kamera alles anrichten könnte ... Rutenbruch, verbogene Rollenachsen und der gefürchtete Oberkontrolletti sind praktisch vorprogrammiert... oh weh, oh weh, oh weh ...

Eventuell ist das auch der Grund warum besagte Gestalten auch so viele Opfergaben in Form von gekochten Teigkugeln oder anderen Leckereien anbieten - und das auch schon Tage im Vorraus. I was blind, but now I see ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Jeder einigermaßen erfahrene Anglersmann weiß genau, dass selbst das Aufbauen des Keschers eine Erwartungshaltung symbolisiert, die von den eitlen Flussgottheiten nur mit Schmach (kleinen Fischen) oder sogar Zorn (Tüddel) bestraft wird.
> Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was eine aufgebaute Kamera alles anrichten könnte ... Rutenbruch, verbogene Rollenachsen und der gefürchtete Oberkontrolletti sind praktisch vorprogrammiert... oh weh, oh weh, oh weh ...
> 
> Eventuell ist das auch der Grund warum besagte Gestalten auch so viele Opfergaben in Form von gekochten Teigkugeln oder anderen Leckereien anbieten - und das auch schon Tage im Vorraus. I was blind, but now I see ...



Da hast Du mich aber kalt erwischt.


----------



## Blueser (7. Oktober 2021)

Das Bild des Anglers hat sich doch sehr in den Köpfen der Menschen geändert. Vor über 20 Jahren noch habe ich regelmäßig in unserem innerstädtischen Fluss mit der Flugrute auf Forellen etc. geangelt. Das würde ich mir heute so nicht mehr wagen, aus Angst, mit Steinen beworfen zu werden.
Und genau solche Meldungen in den Medien machen die Sache noch schlimmer, ja, man wartet regelrecht auf solche Storys. Passt halt zum Zeitgeist ...


----------



## Atze1975 (7. Oktober 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, hier sind gerade wenig Eltern von kleinen Kindern oder auch etwas größeren Mädchen unterwegs. Die wüssten nämlich, dass man Wildpferden eigentlich nur tief in die Augen blicken und mit sanfter Stimme "ruhig" sagen muss. Am einfachsten ist es zudem, Wildpferde ohne Sattel zu reiten.
> 
> 1-2 Staffeln "Spirit" sollten reichen, um diese Wissenslücken zu schließen


----------



## ragbar (8. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> hat sich doch sehr in den Köpfen der Menschen geändert.


Wir werden in den meisten Fällen nicht mehr mit Wohlwollen beglückt.

Ich hab selbst beim Wattwurmplümpern an der Ostsee argwöhnische Blicke geerntet.

Beim Graben mit der Spatengabel bei Westwind umso mehr.

Die Gesichter der Zusehenden sprechen Bände.

"Seht,der schädigt unsre schöne Natur! Darf der das einfach so? Ist das nicht verboten? Bereichert er sich vielleicht dadurch, wird das Gefundene (die meisten wissen nicht,daß es um Angelköder geht,aber Hauptsache ) veräußert?

In Frankreich bspw.,wo ich sonst zum Meeresangeln unterwegs bin,ist das Bild des "Pecheur" zumindest in der Bretagne etwas normales und allgemein aktzeptiertes.
Ich kann in den meisten Orten an der Küste in Ölzeug und Stiefeln mit Angel in der Hand  rumlaufen,ohne blöde oder feindselige Blicke, alles entspannt.  Jeder angelt im weiteren Sinn irgendwie,vom Youngster bis zum Opa.  Mitter Handleine,dem Hummerkorb oder Netz,Hipster ,Girlies,Women angeln.
Wenn es sein muß,dient schon mal der Kinderwagen ohne Kind,aber unten mit Steinen beschwert, am Strand als Rutenhalter.

Weil Mami und Papi angeln,und die Kinder werden das auch tun.

Das ist geil.

"Peche a pied" z.B.ist bei bestimmten Koeffizienten allgemeiner akzeptierter  Familiensport,niemand käme auf die Idee,der 9 jährigen Tochter Tierquälerei vorzuwerfen, weil sie die Crevetten in ihrem Kescher nun mal mit nach Hause nimmt,wo Mutti sie kocht und als Eingang zum Diner auf den Abendbrot-Tisch bringt.
Der 2 Jahre ältere Bruder lernt,daß in der Strandkrabbe,die unbedingt mitgenommen werden mußte, nunmal nicht soviel Fleisch steckt,wie er dachte.

Allerdings sind Mißgunst und Neid dort unter Anglern und Professionellen ausgeprägter als hier. Weil jeder Fisch,den Du fängst,einer ist, den der Pro nicht mehr fangen und verkaufen kann :>Hate.


----------



## steffen78 (8. Oktober 2021)

Das geht gar nicht! Fische anleinen... das dürfen wir angler nicht tolerieren. Sonst passiert das gleiche wie in der parteinlandschaft das wenn man sich nicht von extremen Personen distanziert dann die ganze Gemeinschaft über einen kamm geschoren wird. Und die umfassende Medialisierung spielt unseren Skeptikern/Gegnern noch in die Hände


----------



## ragbar (8. Oktober 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> dürfen wir angler nicht tolerieren.


Korrekt, nur sind wir nicht dabei,wenn einzelne "Angler" so ne Nummer durchziehen.
Verachtenswert aber allemal.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das Bild des Anglers hat sich doch sehr in den Köpfen der Menschen geändert. Vor über 20 Jahren noch habe ich regelmäßig in unserem innerstädtischen Fluss mit der Flugrute auf Forellen etc. geangelt. Das würde ich mir heute so nicht mehr wagen, aus Angst, mit Steinen beworfen zu werden.
> Und genau solche Meldungen in den Medien machen die Sache noch schlimmer, ja, man wartet regelrecht auf solche Storys. Passt halt zum Zeitgeist ...


Hallo,

Diese Änderung des Bildes der Angler in den Köpfen hat sich erst mit dem verstärkten Aufkommen und vor allem dem Propagieren von C&R vollzogen.
Wäre wahrscheinlich früher auch gar nicht so problematisch gewesen, aber in der heutigen Weicheier-Gesellschaft geht das eben nicht mehr.
Möchte nochmal betonen, ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand C&R betreibt, aber das Propagieren desselben ist es, was uns (in Deutschland) so sehr in Verruf bringt. Da nutzt es auch nichts wenn man auf andere Länder verweist, wo das akzeptiert und toleriert wird, in der deutschen Verbotswelt ist das eben anders, ganz anders.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2021)

*Nein - *ich finde es nicht gut , ob es den Fisch schadet oder nicht bleibt dahingestellt .
Wenn ich einen Fisch beangle - wozu auch immer - entweder ich töte ihn gleich und fahre 
glücklich nach Hause oder lasse ihn wieder schwimmen . 
Wenn ich aber unbedingt ein Angeberfoto brauche - habe ich Pech wenn die Knipse 
nicht dabei ist , dann muß ich mich eben entscheiden - schwimmen lassen oder Pfanne .
Am verwerflichsten finde ich aber das es Angler waren die so ein Gewese veranstaltet
haben und uns bei der Weicheier - Verbietergesellschaft angeschwärzt haben .


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> wenn jemand C&R betreibt, aber das Propagieren desselben ist es, was uns (in Deutschland) so sehr in Verruf bringt.





Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber in der heutigen Weicheier-Gesellschaft geht das eben nicht mehr.


Wenn ich an den Aufruhr und Medienspektakel denke, der durch den ordnungsgemäß getöteten Wels in der Frankfurter Innenstadt entstanden ist, bist Du als Angler eigentlich immer der Loser.


----------



## steffen78 (8. Oktober 2021)

Nicht nur in der Stadt. Ich wurde mal beim köderfisch stippen mit mein Sohn so angegangen von wegen "... wie würden sie das finden wenn man ihnen ein Haken durch die Lippe rammt" ... ich hab die Dame dann gefragt ob sie Veganer ist? Sie antwortete mit nein und hat die frage aber nicht verstanden... 
Ja als angler stehst du schnell schlecht da


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab - wie soll ich mir die ganze Situation eigentlich vorstellen? Hat da ein Welsangler seinen Fang vergessen?


Der war doch nur unterwegs die Schubkarre zu holen …


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2021)

für mich ist auch fraglich, ob es wirklich Angler waren, die den Wels angebunden gefunden haben.
Ein normaler Angler hätte das Kiemenseil durchgeschnitten und dem Fisch die Freiheit gegeben. (so hätte ich es jedenfalls getan)
Aber so etwas an die große Glocke hängen ist für uns alle auch nur ein Schuss in die eigenen Reihen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

Wenn also demnächst irgendwo am Rhein die Erde bebt, dann ist es die Rache des _Ōnamazu. _
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ōnamazu


----------



## ragbar (9. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ein normaler Angler hätte das Kiemenseil durchgeschnitten und dem Fisch die Freiheit gegeben. (so hätte ich es jedenfalls getan)


Das ging in dem Fall wohl nicht.

Dieses Wels-Halteseil hatte sich unter Wasser,zwischen Uferbefestigung und Wels, in einem gammeligen Drahtseil verfangen.

Wen es interessiert.>


<Ich kenne diese Stelle zufällig sehr genau.>

Dort lagen in den 70er-Anfang 90er ein Restaurant-Schiff,zwischen dem Schiff und dem Ufer gab es mehrere Bootsstege,an denen Kleinboote eines Clubs festgemacht waren.

Da das Restaurantschiff sein Spülwasser  ungeklärt in den Rhein entließ,während gleichzeitig neue Gewässerschutz-Vorschriften erlassen wurden und eine Abwasserleitung zum Ufer wegen des unmittelbar am Ufer angrenzenden Deiches nicht möglich bzw.ein Abwassertank unwirtschaftlich war,wurde das ganze aufgegeben.

Das Schiff wurde,genau wie die gesamte Steganlage, wegeschleppt zur Verschrottung.

Fun fact.
 Ich hab dort direkt an der Schiffswand Barsche gefangen,die beim abhaken noch die durch das Küchenabwasserrohr "eingebrachten" gekochten Krabben vom letzten Krabben-Cocktail ausgespuckt haben.

Die ganze Stelle war fragwürdig,hatte aber ein enormes Fischaufkommen rund um das Schiff und die ganze Steganlage herum und uns Jungangler damit magisch angezogen. Da im Strom verortet, wurde oder konnte die Angelei drumherum nicht verboten werden.
Ärger gab es keinen. Heute undenkbar.

(Ich habe viele meiner "Firsttimer"also den ersten Aal,ersten Brassen,ersten Uki,ersten Gründling usw. dort mit einer unberingten Bambusstippe gefangen. Später dann ersten Zander,mit richtiger Ausrüstung und Köderfisch auf Grund.)

Das Wasser nicht nur dort,sondern des ganzen Flusses war schmutzig und roch schlecht,war aber voll mit Fisch aller Arten,die Wollhandkrabben noch nicht da.
Heute ist die Wasserqualität gut, das Schiff und die Stege weg, kaum noch Fisch da und die Stelle anglerisch überlaufen.

Die ganzen alten,armdicken Draht-Halteseile wurden bei Aufgabe des Betriebes einfach gekappt und versenkt, die Stege der Kleinboote waren schon früher weg.Bei Niedrigwasser sind die Uferbefestigungen der Drahtseile noch teilweise wiederzufinden,alles rostet und rottet dort vor sich hin.

Deshalb konnte man den Wels nicht einfach losschneiden und schwimmen lassen, die ganze Stelle ist ein Unterwasser-Schrottplatz.

Im Prinzip sogar unverantwortlich wegen der geschilderten Lage dort überhaupt auf Wels zu fischen,da der Fisch die Schnur jederzeit in ein Hindernis bringen kann und dann möglicherweise an einer abgerissenen Vorfachschnur unter Wasser verludert.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich geh ja schwer davon aus, dass da einer seinen Dackel an einem Stein am Ufer angebunden hat ..... und schnapp....
Selber schuld - der Wels.


----------



## Naish82 (9. Oktober 2021)

Was für ein genialer Vergleich einen angebundenen Wels mit Hunden und anderen Säugern zu vergleichen… 

Der Wels hatte bestimmt ein Halsband / Laufgeschirr um, damit das anbinden schonend war, oder was?!


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

so wie ich NaabMäx  verstehe, macht er sich über die Geschichten von den dackelfressenden Welsen o.ä.  lustig, die regelmäßig im Sommerloch in den Medien auftauchen.

Man muss nicht alles gleich für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2021)

Ja, jaaaa - was ist jetzt das für einer - ein Spassbremser.
Weis der überhaupt, warum bei einem Hundegeschirr oben der Griff dran ist?


----------



## Naish82 (9. Oktober 2021)

Meine Antwort zielte auf Post #7 bzw #10 ab… 
Mit angeleinten Dackeln auf Wels zu Fischen halte ich für legitim. 
Ohne Haken - geht ja kaum schonender für den Fisch.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Was für ein genialer Vergleich einen angebundenen Wels mit Hunden und anderen Säugern zu vergleichen…
> 
> Der Wels hatte bestimmt ein Halsband / Laufgeschirr um, damit das anbinden schonend war, oder was?!


Nun hör mir auf, dass macht doch im leben kein deutscher Angler, wenn der sich nicht eh in so einem Seil das dort ja oh Mass verklapppt wurde, selbst verheddert hat.
Oder eine Rotauge hat den aus Rache gefesselt.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Naish82 schrieb:


> Meine Antwort zielte auf Post #7 bzw #10 ab…


Alles klar, dann wären diese Missverständnisse ja ausgeräumt.


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Weis der überhaupt, warum bei einem Hundegeschirr oben der Griff dran ist?


Da bindet man die Steinmontage dran.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Oktober 2021)

Wenn die Jungs etwas gewartet hätten, wäre der Fänger bestimmt noch mit einem Kollegen und Fotoausrüstung vorbei gekommen.
Da hätte man direkt fragen können, wie der Dackel angeködert wurde.
Interessiert mich als Welsangler, da es genug freilaufende Hunde und Katzen in der Nachbarschaft gibt. Und wenn die Tauwürmer rar sind und die Köderfische nicht wollen...


----------



## thanatos (9. Oktober 2021)

Die Welsanbindung habe ich schon öfter in den Videos der Ebro - Kloaken C&Rler gesehen
soll wohl und ist wohl auch werbewirksam . Seltsamer weise regt sich da niemand von den
ach so guten , nicht tötenden Leutchen auf , Hauptsache ich bekomme im Sonnenschein
mein Foto wie ich bis zum Hals in dem vollgesch..... Stausee stehe Kopf an Kopf mit dem 
von mir besiegtem Monster .
P.s. Profi Blinker hat über dieses Gewässer mal ein Video vertrieben - seht es euch an !
Was wir im Ausland treiben wen interessiert´s - Haupsache in Theutschland ist alles ............


----------



## DenizJP (9. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Profi Blinker hat über dieses Gewässer mal ein Video vertrieben - seht es euch an


kürzer oder länger wie 4 Stunden?


----------



## DenizJP (9. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn also demnächst irgendwo am Rhein die Erde bebt, dann ist es die Rache des _Ōnamazu. _
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ōnamazu




Jetzt wissen wir auch was diese Angel-Nulpen die den Wels angebunden da falsch gemacht haben...

Hätten sie mal einfach Polizei und THW gerufen und im Dutzend auf den Wels eingeprügelt!


----------



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kürzer oder länger wie 4 Stunden?


als 4 Stunden !    als Kind gebrauchte ich nur, " alswie " war immer richtig .
kann ich trotzdem nicht mehr sagen ,ich habe meine DVD´s schon vor Jahren verschenkt . 
Der gute Roland ist ja auch ein C&Rler aber die Filme sind nicht schlecht .


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)

Geht das schon wieder los. Deutsche Angler machen sich gegenseitig runter. Auf sowas wartet doch der pöse, pöse, Feind.
Ich kenne keinen, der Welse anleint, habe aber auch schon einige Videos gesehen - vor allem in östlichen Ländern scheint das gängige Praxis zu sein.
Ein Fisch scheint dadurch aber auch noch nicht ums leben gekommen zu sein? 

Auf der anderen Seite sinniere ich schon eine Zeit lang, ob das anleinen von Welse überhaupt verboten ist? Weis nur was über die Einschränkung zum Hältern im Setzkeschern. 

Die Geschichte ist etwas zweischneidig. Ein Angler rettet ein Tier, dass womöglich ein anderer Angler, Schwarzangler angebunden haben soll.
Zum einen spricht das für uns ehrenwerten Angler, zum anderen gehen hier mehr Meinungen in die negative Richtung - welche schlimmen Angler das es gibt.
Schwarzangler sind keine Angler, auch wenn das so nach aussen dargestellt werden sollte.

Irgendwas ist an der Geschichte faul, weil man den Anbinderer leicht überführen hätte können. Oder hat man das bereits?

PS: Meine Alte hat mich schon Jahrzehnte an der Leine und niemand der breiten Öffentlichkeit regt sich drüber auf, - ausser ich ab und an. Wo bleibt da die Artgerechte Haltung?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Oktober 2021)

Das Anleinen von Wallern ist in der Szene Gang und Gäbe. Von Zeck findet man dazu ganze Beschreibungen in Videos, auf Wallerangeln.de die entsprechenden Abhandlungen und man kann sich in deutschen Shops die entsprechenden Leinen kaufen. Wir reden hier also von keiner Randerscheinung. 

Ich hatte dazu schon mal einen Disput mit Zeck. Der meinte am Ende lapidar, dass die Waller-Community eh primär außerhalb Deutschlands unterwegs ist, sich außerhalb Deutschlands niemand über angeleinte Waller aufregt und das Thema für ihn damit erledigt ist. 

Aus meinem Verein sind aktuell ein Dutzend junger Leute am Ebro unterwegs. Da hat jeder ne Leine dabei. Ich lehne das Anleinen ab, was aber nix an der Realität ändert.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> sich außerhalb Deutschlands niemand über angeleinte Waller aufregt


Das mag Herr Zeck so sehen, aber ob es tatsächlich so ist?  Manche Profis scheinen ja in einer Art Blase zu leben.

Wobei man sich im Ausland z.T.  nicht über das Anleinen an sich aufregt, sondern darüber, dass die Waller anschließend nicht in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern werden.  

Wenn es korrekt gemacht wird, scheinen die Welse kaum Schaden zu nehmen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich lehne das Anleinen ab


Ich unterscheide da, wie und zu welchem Zweck es gemacht wird.  Kann mir auch Situationen vorstellen, wo es über einen kürzeren Zeitraum durchaus sinnvoll sein kann.  

Über Nacht und ohne Aufsicht finde ich aber nicht  waidgerecht.

In DE sollte man es m.E.  besser gar nicht machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn es korrekt gemacht wird, scheinen die Welse kaum Schaden zu nehmen.


Sie nehmen gar keinen Schaden, nach einer nächtlichen Erholungsphase an der Leine, sind die Fische wieder top fit.
Unter bestimmten Bedingungen kann diese Erholung sogar für den Fisch lebenswichtig sein, wenn nämlich ein abgekämpfter Fisch in starker Strömung wieder released wird.
Er kann er dann auch auch mal durchs Wehr getrieben werden, oder an flachen Stellen über die Steine gedrückt werden, bevor er sich selbst wieder stabilisiert.
Für mich ist das kein Problem einen Waller anzubinden wenn es gute Gründe dafür gibt, die aber sicher nicht bei einem schicken Foto liegen!
Ich hatte ihn schon, den einen, wichtigsten Grund, nämlich den Fisch als Lebensmittel zu erhalten und über eine warme Sommernacht zu bringen.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Bedingungen kann diese Erholung sogar für den Fisch lebenswichtig sein,


Hab ich aus diesem Grund auch schon mal gemacht.

Allerdings schon  über 25 Jahre her. War  im Ausland und nur so lange, bis der Fisch wieder fit genug für das Schwimmen im Fluss war.

Über Nacht  wäre mir das wegen Strömung, Schiffsverkehr, Treibgut, Wasserstandsschwankungen etc.  nicht geheuer gewesen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hab ich aus diesem Grund auch schon mal gemacht.


Ich will mich gar nicht darüber auslassen, wie oft und unter welchen Bedingungen ich dies gemacht habe, faktisch eben nur aus genanntem Grund.
Ich wüßte daher sowieso nicht, was ich mit einem 2 m Fisch machen soll, in Deutschland definitiv wieder schwimmen lassen, aber subito, weil keine Verwendung dafür.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich mir nicht mal die Mühe machen einen solchen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu nehmen, viel zu viel Arbeit!
Man kann sich halt nur sicher sein, vor Gericht werden einem unnötig verursachte Qualen des Tieres unterstellt, bei dieser Hälterungsform des Anbindens, Verstoß gegen §11.
Es ist aus eben diesem subjektiv wohl von der Mehrheit empfundenen Gedanken, dass Tier hierbei zu quälen, verboten.
Übertrieben finde ich es dennoch, wenn sich wie hier so manche echauffieren und so tun als ob man ihren besten Freund so anbindet!

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)

Nicht das da jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt, ich mach und machte das nicht und werds auch nicht machen. Ist aber mein persönliches Ding. 
Muss ja nicht davon leben.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich würde ich mir nicht mal die Mühe machen einen solchen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu nehmen, viel zu viel Arbeit!


Dürfte für den Fisch auch gesünder sein.

Hab schon Videos gesehen, wo solche Welse in voller Länge bäuchlings über die Bordkante gezogen wurden.  Allerdings auch im Ausland.

Da scheint mir Anleinen schon die schonenderer Alternative zu sein.  Sollte man natürlich trotzdem nur dort machen, wo es nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist an der Geschichte faul, weil man den Anbinderer leicht überführen hätte können. Oder hat man das bereits?


so sehe ich das auch


----------



## feko (11. Oktober 2021)

Wie kann man denn bei sowas jemanden leicht überführen? 
Ich gehe davon aus das der Fisch dort einige Tage angeleint war. 
Vermutlich hat er sich in dem Eisen verfangen und konnte deswegen nicht mehr aus dem Wasser gezogen werden. 
Die Angler haben sich dann aus dem Staub gemacht. 
Auf dem Bild kann man sehr gut erkennen das eine maulseite wund bzw abgeschürft ist. 
Der Fisch hing da denke ich länger. 
Vg


----------



## Floma (12. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn bei sowas jemanden leicht überführen?
> Ich gehe davon aus das der Fisch dort einige Tage angeleint war.
> Vermutlich hat er sich in dem Eisen verfangen und konnte deswegen nicht mehr aus dem Wasser gezogen werden.
> Die Angler haben sich dann aus dem Staub gemacht.
> ...


Ich habe das Bild gerade zum ersten mal gesehen. Ich denke, da hat jemand mit improvisierter Ausrüstung geangelt, vermutlich ohne Erlaubnisschein. Das Vorfach (und vermutlich der komplette Aufbau) ist ja nur ein Stück kräftiges Seil mit Haken. Das wurde ausgelegt und angebunden. Den gehakten Wels hat man wegen dem Hänger am Eisen nicht landen können, also ist man ohne Wels nach Hause und hat alles notgedrungen zurück gelassen.


----------



## feko (12. Oktober 2021)

Also ich gehe nicht davon aus das ein schwarzangler beim schwarzangeln ein kräftiges Seil zum anleinen mit sich führt. 
Kann mich natürlich auch irren. 

Gut auf jeden Fall das der Fisch wieder in Freiheit ist. 
Schlecht ist das so was an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist. 
Werbung für unsere Leidenschaft ist sowas nicht. 
Da können wir soviel Müll sammeln wie wir wollen und Gewässer renaturisieren. 
So ein Vorfall bleibt bei vielen Tier.-Naturschützern im Gedächtnis.


----------

